# Puritans at Play by Bruce C. Daniels or: Partying like it's 1599



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2006)

Just picked this up. Looks good.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Puritans-At-Play-Recreation-Colonial/dp/0312161247/sr=8-1/qid=1161360892/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-1270735-5844740?ie=UTF8"]Puritans at Play[/ame] by Bruce C. Daniels





Table of Contents

Section One: Did Puritans Like Fun?
Chapter 1: Sober Mirth and Pleasant Poisons: Historians, Puritan Ambivalence, and the Concept of Pleasure in Early New England

Section Two: Intellectual and Cultural Entertainment
Chapter 2: Quiet Times: Reading for Pleasure and Profit
Chapter 3: Music and Theater Struggle for Legitimacy

Section Three: Gathering Together
Chapter 4: Congregational Socializing: Gathering at the Meetinghouse
Chapter 5: Civic Socializing: Parties for the Common Good

Section Four: Men and Women Frolic Together
Chapter 6: Frolics for Fun: Dances, Weddings and Dinner Parties
Chapter 7: The Progress of Romance: Sex and Courtship
Chapter 8: Drinking and Socializing: Alcohol, Taverns, and Alehouse Culture

Section Five: Special Opportunities and Barriers
Chapter 9: Men Frolic by Themselves: Sport and Games in Male Culture
Chapter 10: The Fragmentation of Social Experience: Age, Gender, Location and Social Class

Section Six: Puritans, Revolutionaries, adn Americans
Chapter 11: The Puritan Legacy: The National Inheritance


----------



## Ivan (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good to me. I'll have to look into buying a copy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a good book. See this thread.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It's a good book. See this thread.


 
Double Doh! I searched the new board and didn't find it. Now I'm going to have to search two boards to beat you!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Double Doh! I searched the new board and didn't find it. Now I'm going to have to search two boards to beat you!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 20, 2006)

Beat Andrew...not a chance, er...I mean opportunity!


----------

